
Interested in advanced AI, robotics and computing? Develop for the NAO ... - ColinWright
http://aldebaran-robotics.com/en/Solutions/For-Development/developer-program.html?
======
motters
The NAO is nice, but rather pricey. You can do advanced robotics stuff without
breaking the bank using a Turtlebot. And it's open hardware and software.

<http://www.turtlebot.com>

In some regards the Turtlebot is more advanced, since you can do SLAM and also
carry stuff around.

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z36xkUILtQE>

------
jcnnghm
The robot looks really awesome but the price looks to be about $16,000.

~~~
cal5k
I was thinking about this - when such humanoid robots get to the point where
they are truly useful, wouldn't it be reasonable to shell out about as much as
we would for a car?

~~~
jcnnghm
I think it would be worth at least that, probably more. But that time is not
now.

~~~
cal5k
Right, but $16,000+ is still a reasonable amount to pay when you consider the
target market - researchers, educational institutions, museums, etc. It's not
quite within reach of your average joe just yet, but this is a step up from
what it costs to get an Asimo...

------
queensnake
Why don't they give out the simulator? Less inducement to pay $16K I guess,
but, certainly it'd boost mindshare, and give a wider audience a chance to
shine, feeding back to Aldebaran.

~~~
radarsat1
I agree. It would be a fun project to write an open source one though :)

------
catilac
For what it can do $4000 actually isn't a horrible price. Turtle bot is cool
too, but I think it's actually useful that its humanoid and seems to have
character.

Are there any open source humanoid robots out there that people can recommend?

------
martinbech
This is terrible.. cause now i really really want a robot..

------
ranit8
It is the robot that just aired in a Brazilian telenovela, _Morde & Assopra_

[http://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&hl=en&q=morde+...](http://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&hl=en&q=morde+e+assopra+robo)

